# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Էթիկա >  «Դու՞», թե՞ «Դուք»

## ivy

Մի ժամանակ, երբ դեռ դեռահաս էի, քաղաքավարության մասին մի գիրք էի գտել մեր տանը, կարդում–մարդում էի, ու մեջը գրված էր, որ 18 տարեկանից բարձր անծանոթ մարդկանց հետ խոսելիս պետք է դիմել նրանց «Դուք»–ով։ 
Բայց դե ամեն մարդ իր մոտեցումն ունի այդ հարցի վերաբերյալ։ Մեկը բոլորին «դու»–ով է դիմում, մեկը՝ «Դուք»–ից այնկողմ չի անցնում անգամ իր ամուսնու ծնողների հետ։ Կախված հանգամանքներից՝ աշխատավայրում, փողոցում, նոր ծանոթացած մարդկանց կամ ուղղակի տարիքով մեծերի հետ հաճախ տարբեր մոտեցումներ ենք ցուցաբերում՝ երբեմն ընտրելով «դու»–ն, երբեմն՝ «Դուք»–ը։

Հետաքրքիր է, թե ձեզնից ամեն մեկն ինչպես է մոտենում այդ հարցին։ Ո՞ր դեպքում եք ընտրում «դու»–ն, ո՞ր դեպքում՝ «Դուք»–ը։ Իսկ ինչպե՞ս եք նախընտրում, որ ձեզ դիմեն։  :Smile:

----------


## VisTolog

Որքան հնարավոր է փորձում եմ դիմացինիս հետ ''Դու''-ով խոսել.
Մի քիչ նեղվում եմ, երբ ''դուք'' ով եմ խոսում.

Տնաս շեֆիս հետ ոնց եմ խոսելու  :LOL: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
Ինձ նախընտրում, նույնիսկ կարողա պահանջեմ, որ ''Դու'' ով դիմեն. Դուք-ով հո չի երևում, մարդը քեզ իսկապես հարգում է, թե ոչ.

----------


## impression

Շատ  հետաքրքիր թեմա ես բացել,  Ռիպ ջան, ապրես: Ուրեմն, նախ ասեմ, որ աչքիս ես էլ եմ էդ նույն գիրքը կարդացել, ու նաև պապայիցս տփոց կերել մոտ հինգ տարեկանում, քանի որ մորս ընկերուհու հետ դու-ով էի խոսում, բայց դե էդ ժամանակ քաղաքավարության կանոններից էդքան էլ տեղյակ չէի: Սովորածս կանոնները, դու-ի ու դուք-ի վերաբերյալ, շատ լավ գործածում էի ու բոլորի մոտ թողնում քաղաքավարի մարդու տպավորություն, մինչև որ  ընդունվեցի աշխատանքի: Քանի որ էնտեղ էլ, տարիքով ամենափոքրերից եմ, ու տարիքային տարբերությունն էլ միջինում մոտ տասը տարի է, բոլորի հետ դուք-ով էի  խոսում, մինչև զգացի, որ ինձ սկսում են որպես այլմոլորակայինի վերաբերվել: Բոլորն  իրար հետ դու-ով են,  ու դա իրոք անկաշկանդ մթնոլորտ է ստեղծում, իրար հետ ավելի ազատ ու անբռնազբոս ենք շփվում: Նման մի դեպք էլ եղավ վերջերս, Տատ-ի հետ ծանոթանալիս: Էլի դուք-ով էի, մինչև զգացի, որ իրոք հեչ տեղին չէ, ու մի քիչ ջանք գործադրելով՝ դուք-ը հանեցի բառապաշարից: 
Կարծում եմ, նաև շատ է կախված դիմացինից, ում հետ որ շփվում ես: Կան մարդիկ, որ ինչքան ուզում է՝ խնդրեն, իրենք ինձ համար "դու" չեն դառնա:

----------

Արամ (15.10.2009)

----------


## Mak-anun

> ինչպե՞ս եք նախընտրում, որ ձեզ դիմեն։


Մեզ՞ իհառկե Դու :Ok:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Զզզզզզզզզզվում եմ էդ անտեր «դուք-ից» (ինադու եմ փոքրատառ գրել): Հալալ չի՞ անգլերենին: Էդ ձևականությունը վաղուց արդեն վերացած ա: Թե մյուս լեզուներում ի՞նչ են մտածել, որ մտցրել են էդ զզվելի երևույթը: Ախր շփումն արհեստականորեն բարդացնում ա:

Ես մենակ դասախոսներիս եմ հանգիստ «դուք-ով» դիմում, էն էլ մեկ-մեկ էդ դեպքում էլ են բարդություններ առաջանում: Օրինակ, իսպաներենի դասախոսներից մեկն ինձնից երկու տարով փոքր է: Ախր ո՞նց «դուք-ով» դիմեմ: Կամ էլ հոգեբուժության դասախոսս ինձնից ընդամենը երեք տարով է մեծ: Նրա կուրսեցիներից շատերն իմ ընկերներն են, նրանից մի քանի կուրս բարձրերն էլ: Էլ չեմ խոսում, որ մեկ այլ հոգեբուժության դասախոս-օրդինատորի հետ ուռուցքաբանության էի գնում: Նրա բոլոր խմբեցիների հետ «դու-ով» էի խոսում, իսկ իրան չգիտեի՝ ոնց դիմեի  :Sad: 
Հա՛, մեկ էլ ոչ շատ մոտիկ մեծերին եմ «դուք-ով» դիմում, բայց օրինակ մամայիս ամբողջ շրջապատին «դու-ով» եմ դիմում ու լավ էլ անում եմ: 

Բա ո՜նց եմ ներվայնանում, որ ինձ հետ են «դուք-ով» խոսում: Դե դասախոսները ոչինչ (ես իրանց հետ «դուք-ով» եմ խոսում, ավելի հարմար ա, որ իրանք էլ ինձ հետ տենց խոսեն): Բայց որ ցածր կուրսեցիները կամ նույնիսկ մեր զուգահեռ կուրսի ռազմերն են «դուք-ով» խոսում… Միանգամից չորում եմ, ասում, որ անցնեն «դու-ի»: Բա հալալ չի՞ Հովուլիկին: Ինչքան էլ մեր դասախոսը լիներ, հա՛մ «դու-ով» էինք խոսում, հա՛մ Հովո էինք ասում:

Մի խոսքով, էդ անտեր դիմելաձևը վերացրեք երկրի երեսից  :Angry2:  

Ի դեպ, ինձ անդաստիարակ չասեք  :LOL:  Մամաս աջ ու ձախ սաղին «դուք-ով» ա դիմում, նույնիսկ տատիկիս: Դե ախպերս չէր կարա լավ բան սովորեր. երկար ժամանակ ինքն էլ էր տատիս «դուք-ով» դիմում  :LOL:

----------

Կարապետ (15.10.2009)

----------


## Monk

Իրական կայնքում <Դուք>-ով խոսում եմ միայն ինձնից տարիքով մարդկանց և գեղեցիկ սեռի ներկայացուցիչների հետ (եթե երեխա չէ): Վիրտուալում  <Դուք>-ով խոսում եմ բոլորի հետ: Դադարում եմ <Դուք>-ով դիմել, երբ կամ շփումների ընթացքում համեմատաբար անմիջական է դառնում մեր հարաբերությունները, կամ էլ երբ դիմացինն ինքն է առաջարկում անցնել <դու>-ի: Ինքս մեծ կարևորություն չեմ տալիս, թե հետս խոսողն ինպես է դիմում, քանի որ դրանով չեմ պայմանավորում դիմացինի վերաբերմունքը: Բայց միշտ էլ նախընտել եմ <դու>-ով դիմելաձևը:  :Smile:

----------


## Amaru

Դե բարդ ա ասելը... Բարեկամներից դու-ով եմ միայն հարազատ մորաքրոջս, հարազատ հորեղբայրներիս, նրանց երեխաների, հորս, մորս, եղբորս և տատիկներիս հետ  :Smile:  էնքանը՝ «Դուք»  :Smile:  իմ տարիքի անծանոթների հետ էլ եմ «Դուք»-ով, նույնն էլ նրանցից եմ ակնկալում)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Համաձայն եմ, որ անիմաստ դիմելաձև է «Դուք»–ը, լիքը թյուրիմացությունների պատճառ։  :Bad:  Ինձ էլ դեռ վաղ մանկուց սովորեցրել են բոլոր անծանոթներին ու մեծահասակներին «Դուք»–ով դիմել։ Ես էլ եմ միշտ impression-ի պես տեղին–անտեղի «Դուք»–ով խոսում... Մի տեսակ շատ խորն է նստած մեջս, դժվար է ինձ համար սկզբում «դու»–ով խոսելը։ Նույնիսկ ակնհայտորեն ինձնից փոքր, ասենք, դպրոցական երեխաների հետ չեմ կարողանում «դու»–ով խոսել,  :Blush:  ակամա «Դուք» եմ ասում։  :LOL:  
Բայց, ինչպես impression–ը նկատեց, շատ բան կախված է դիմացինից. մարդ կա, որի հետ շատ հեշտ է միանգամից «դու»–ի անցնելը, իսկ մարդ կա, որ իրոք ոչ մի կերպ չի ստացվում, մարդն ինքը չի տրամադրում դրան։ Նման դեպքերում ինձ համար նորմալ է «Դուք»–ով դիմելը, հատկապես եթե տվյալ մարդն ինձ մտերիմ ու հարազատ մարդ չի։ 

Հիշում եմ՝ ընկերուհիներիցս մեկն ասում էր, որ իր մորաքույրներին «Դուք»–ով է դիմում, որովհետև «մայրն» է այդպես պահանջում, բարկանում է, երբ տեսնում է, իր երեխաներն իրենց մորաքույրներին «դու»–ով են դիմում»։  :Shok:  Շշմել էի, ուղեղումս չէր տեղավորվում։ Մի անգամ էլ դասախոսներիցս մեկի հետ խոսակցություն ծավալվեց էս թեմայով, նա էլ ասաց, որ իր երեխաներին հենց սկզբից կտրականապես արգելել է իրենց տարեց ազգականներից որևէ մեկին «դու»–ով դիմել։  :Wacko:  Թե դրա իմաստը որն է՝ ոչ մի կերպ չեմ հասկանում, որովհետև, ինչպես Վիստան ասաց, դրանով չի որոշվում հարգանքը։

Վիրտուալում հիմնականում դու–ով եմ դիմում մարդկանց, օրինակ՝ Ակումբում, բայց երբ ինչ–որ լուրջ իրավիճակում եմ առաջին անգամ առիթ ունենում շփվելու տվյալ մարդու հետ, «Դուք»–ով եմ խոսում։  :Jpit: 

Մի բան պատմեմ. ուրեմն մամաս քրոջս ու եղբորս առաջին ուսուցչուհին էր, դե, բնականաբար, իր դասարանի աշակերտներին սովորեցրել էր, որ մեծերին պետք է «Դուք»–ով դիմել, բայց դե, ըստ երևույթին, էդ երեխաներն իրենց ընտանիքներում դա չէին սովորել, ու իրենց համար դժվար էր «Դուք»–ին ընտելանալը, միշտ մոռանում էին։ Մամաս էլ մի օր ասեց. էդքան սովորեցրեցի, որ մեծերին «Դուք»–ով ա պետք դիմել, բայց վերջը ամբողջ դասարանում մենակ իմ երեխաներն են ինձ «Դուք»–ով դիմում։  :LOL:

----------

Զաքար (11.07.2015)

----------


## ivy

> Մի անգամ էլ դասախոսներիցս մեկի հետ խոսակցություն ծավալվեց էս թեմայով, նա էլ ասաց, որ իր երեխաներին հենց սկզբից կտրականապես արգելել է իրենց տարեց ազգականներից որևէ մեկին «դու»–ով դիմել։  Թե դրա իմաստը որն է՝ ոչ մի կերպ չեմ հասկանում, որովհետև, ինչպես Վիստան ասաց, *դրանով չի որոշվում հարգանքը։*


Մի բան հիշեցի։ Երբ իններորդ դասարանում էի, «Էթիկետ» էինք անցնում։ Ու մեր դասատուն մեզ ասում էր, որ լավ կլինի՝ ապագա ամուսնու ծնեղների հետ «Դուք»–ով խոսել։ Մեկնաբանում էր նրանով, որ «Դուք»–ով դիմելիս՝ մարդու հետ աղմկոտ կռիվներ չես անի, ինչը երբեմն լինում է հարսի ու սկեսուրի միջև։ 
Հարցը միայն հարգանքը չի, այլ հենց էն, որ նման դիմելաձևը մի տեսակ «դիստանցիա» է ստեղծում հարաբերություններում, ինչը ըստ իմ ուսուցչուհու կարող է կանխել հայավարի աղմկոտ կռիվները։  :Smile:

----------

Whyspher Whisper (24.04.2010)

----------


## VisTolog

> Մի բան հիշեցի։ Երբ իններորդ դասարանում էի, «Էթիկետ» էինք անցնում։ Ու մեր դասատուն մեզ ասում էր, որ լավ կլինի՝ ապագա ամուսնու ծնեղների հետ «Դուք»–ով խոսել։ Մեկնաբանում էր նրանով, որ «Դուք»–ով դիմելիս՝ մարդու հետ աղմկոտ կռիվներ չես անի, ինչը երբեմն լինում է հարսի ու սկեսուրի միջև։ 
> Հարցը միայն հարգանքը չի, այլ հենց էն, որ նման դիմելաձևը մի տեսակ «դիստանցիա» է ստեղծում հարաբերություններում, ինչը ըստ իմ ուսուցչուհու կարող է կանխել հայավարի աղմկոտ կռիվները։





> հարսի ու սկեսուրի


Դե նայած ինչ սկեսուրա...

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Մի բան հիշեցի։ Երբ իններորդ դասարանում էի, «Էթիկետ» էինք անցնում։ Ու մեր դասատուն մեզ ասում էր, որ լավ կլինի՝ ապագա ամուսնու ծնեղների հետ «Դուք»–ով խոսել։ Մեկնաբանում էր նրանով, որ «Դուք»–ով դիմելիս՝ մարդու հետ աղմկոտ կռիվներ չես անի, ինչը երբեմն լինում է հարսի ու սկեսուրի միջև։ 
> Հարցը միայն հարգանքը չի, այլ հենց էն, որ նման դիմելաձևը մի տեսակ «դիստանցիա» է ստեղծում հարաբերություններում, ինչը ըստ իմ ուսուցչուհու կարող է կանխել հայավարի աղմկոտ կռիվները։


Դրանում իրոք ինչ–որ տրամաբանություն կա. եթե պիտի աղմկոտ վեճեր լինեն, ապա այդպես կարող են կանխվել որոշ չափով, բայց միևնույն ժամանակ «Դուք»–ով դիմելաձևն ինչ–որ առումով կարող է խոչընդոտ հանդիսանալ ավելի մտերիմ հարաբերությունների հաստատման հարցում։ Ամեն դեպքում սկեսուր–սկեսրարի հետ խոսելու ձևը, կարծում եմ, յուրաքանչյուր ընտանիքի որոշելու հարցն է. սկեսուր կա, որ հենց ինքն է նախընտրում, որ իրեն դիմեն «Դուք»–ով, այդ դեպքում հարսն ի՞նչ երեսով պիտի «դու»–ով դիմի։ Համ էլ, որ խորանանք, կռվի ցանկություն ունենալու դեպքում մարդը ոչ «Դուք»–ին կնայի, ոչ էլ տարիքին։  :Wink:

----------


## Sunny Stream

Հասակակից կամ ինձնից մեծ անծանոթներին <Դուք>-ով եմ դիմում, հետո, արդեն կախված խոսակցության բնույթից ու ծանոթության մակարդակից, կամ անցնում եմ <դու>-ի, կամ շարունակում նույն կերպ: Թեև եթե մարդն ընդհանրապես <Դուք>-ի "չի ձգում", անծանոթ էլ լինի, <դու> կասեմ: Մի մարդ գիտեմ, ոնց որ հեքիաթից դուրս եկած լինի` տիկնիկագործ է, իր մոտ սովորում էի, երևի հազիվ 10-11 տարեկան, ինձ հետ <Դուք>-ով էր խոսում միշտ, էնպես անհարմար էի զգում... ինքն էդպես է մինչև հիմա, բոլորի հետ շա~տ հարգալից է խոսում, ու էստեղ կեղծավորության մասին խոսք լինել չի կարող, ուղղակի մարդկային տեսակ է: Ինքս նախընտրում եմ <դու> լինել  :Smile:

----------


## Դեկադա

Դուքով  խոսում  եմ  անծանոթների  հետ, իսկ  հարազատներիս  հետ  իհարկե  ոչ:Եթե  դիմացինս  չի  ցանկանում, որ  դիմեմ  Դուք-ով բնականաբար  ընդունվում  է:Բայց  մեկ- մեկ  դիտմամբ  եմ  դուք-ով  խոսում:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> «Դու», թե՞ «Դուք»


Տյու… :LOL:  Կամ էլ տյուք…

----------


## Արշակ

Շատ չմանրամասնելով մոտավորապես ասեմ, որ ինչպես և գրեթե բոլորը, անծանոթների ու ծնողներիս սերնդակից ոչ մտերիմ մարդկանց հետ Դուք–ով եմ խոսում, մնացածների հետ՝ դու–ով։ Դե գործի տեղը բոլորի հետ էլ դու–ով եմ խոսում։ Շեֆիս հետ էլ։ Ոչ միայն ես՝ բոլորն էլ դու–ով են խոսում։ 

Բայց դե ավելորդություն եմ համարում Դուքով դիմելաձևը։ Իզուր ջանջալացնումա շփումը։ Հույս ունեմ, որ քիչ–քիչ կվերանա։ Տենց միտում ոնց–որ թե արդեն կա։ 
Նույն իրավիճակն է նաև մի սերունդ մեծերին ձյաձյա–ծյոծյա կամ դրանց հայերեն համարժեքերով դիմելաձևի հարցում։

Իմիջիայլոց, վերջն ի՞նչ պարզվեց. անգլերեն you-ն Դո՞ւք–ն է, թե՞ դու–ն։  :Jpit: 
Ո՜նց եմ ներվայնանում, որ անգլերեն գրականություն թարգմանելիս Դուք են գրում միշտ։ Ասենք երեխան իր սեփական ծնողների հետ Դուք–ով է խոսում։ :Wacko: 
Ի՞նչ եք կարծում, ո՞նց է ճիշտ թարգմանելը։ Դուք–ով պիտի թարգմանե՞ն, թե՞ դու–ով։ Թե՞ ըստ այստեղի կանոնների՝ կախված թե կոնկրետ դեպքում ինչ հարաբերություններ են։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Կարծեմ Ֆրանսուազ Սագանը ֆրանսիացի է, գրել է ֆրանսերենով, նրա պիեսներից մեկը ֆրանսերենից թարգմանվել է հայերեն, ու այնտեղ անգլիացի երեխաները ծնողներին «Դուք-ով» են դիմում: Իսկ ֆրանսերենում երկու դիմելաձևերն էլ կան: Կտցրած անգլիացիներն էլի… Էդ դիմելաձևից ազատվել են, որ ծնողների հետ հանգիստ շփվեն:

----------


## REAL_ist

դուքով մենակ տարիքով մարդկանց հետ, հասակակիցներիս հետ հազարիիից մեկ՝ հիմնականում ի պատասխան դիմացինիս դիմելաձևին, դուքով որ խոսումեն ստիված եսելեմ դուքով խոսում, մանավանդ եթե աղջիկա :Smile: բայց դե ետել երկար չի տևում :Smile:

----------


## ars83

> Ո՞ր դեպքում եք ընտրում «դու»–ն, ո՞ր դեպքում՝ «Դուք»–ը։


«Դու»–ով սովորաբար խոսում եմ պատանիների հետ կամ մտերիմների, հարազատների (բայց ոչ բոլորի, օրինակ՝ մորաքույրներիս և հորաքրոջս ամուսիններին, պապիկիս եղբայրներին, դիմում եմ «դուք»–ով)։ «Դուք»–ով խոսում եմ ինձանից տարիքով մարդկանց հետ, հատկապես նրանց հետ, ովքեր իմ ծնողներից մեծ են։ Առաջին անգամ մարդու հետ խոսելիս միշտ «դուք» եմ ասում (եթե երեխա չէ)։ Նրանց, ում մտերիմ եմ համարում, ասում եմ «դու», եթե շատ տարիքով չեն։ Նաև շարունակաբար «դուք» եմ ասում, եթե ուզում եմ որևէ մեկին ցույց տալ, որ նա ինձ մտերիմ չէ։




> Իսկ ինչպե՞ս եք նախընտրում, որ ձեզ դիմեն։


Նայած ով է դիմողը։ Տանել չեմ կարողանում, երբ ինձանից մեծ, բայց ոչ ծերունի մարդը «դու»–ով է ինձ դիմում առաջին անգամ։ Օրինակ՝ մեկ անգամ ինձ այդպես դիմեց 45–ի մոտ մի ֆրանսիացի, հենց առաջին անգամից «դու» էր ասում։ Կատաղեցի  :Angry2: , ու մինչև այսօր «դուք» եմ ասում իրեն, չնայած խնդրեց «դու»–ով դիմեմ, և շարունակում է ինձ «դու» ասել։

Հ.Գ. Մի հարց տամ, ես դրա մասին չէի մտածել, մինչև մի անգամ մի կին ասաց այդ մասին։ *Ինչո՞ւ մարդիկ միմյանց «դուք» են ասում, իսկ Աստծուն՝ դու։*

----------

Whyspher Whisper (24.04.2010)

----------


## Dayana

> Նայած ով է դիմողը։ Տանել չեմ կարողանում, երբ ինձանից մեծ, բայց ոչ ծերունի մարդը «դու»–ով է ինձ դիմում առաջին անգամ։ Օրինակ՝ մեկ անգամ ինձ այդպես դիմեց 45–ի մոտ մի ֆրանսիացի, հենց առաջին անգամից «դու» էր ասում։ Կատաղեցի , ու մինչև այսօր «դուք» եմ ասում իրեն, չնայած խնդրեց «դու»–ով դիմեմ, և շարունակում է ինձ «դու» ասել։
> 
> Հ.Գ. Մի հարց տամ, ես դրա մասին չէի մտածել, մինչև մի անգամ մի կին ասաց այդ մասին։ *Ինչո՞ւ մարդիկ միմյանց «դուք» են ասում, իսկ Աստծուն՝ դու։*


Ինձ միշտ անծանոթները " դու"-ով են դիմում, իսկ ես "Դուք"-ով  :Smile:  ու  մեծամասամբ ինձանից տարիքով փոքրերն են  :LOL:  իսկ ես ինձանից 6 և ավելի տարի մեծերին "Դուք"-ով եմ դիմում: Նույնիսկ ինստիտուտում մի տղա ունեինք ` Դեր Գասպար Էդուարդ Բաշեր  :Smile:  ինձանից մեծ էր ուղիղ 6 տարի, միշտ Դուք-ով էի դիմում, նեղանում էր  :Blush:  Բայց ակումբում մի քիչ ուրիշ է  :Blush:  միայն Մանոնին եմ "Դուք"-ով դիմում  :Blush:  մնացածները չնայած մեծ են, բայց հարազատ են  :Blush: 

Իսկ Աստված ամենահարազատն է, հետևաբար պիտի ասենք Դու  :Smile:

----------


## Yevuk

Նախընտրում եմ բոլոր անծանոթների հետ` անկախ տարիքից և սեռից, խոսել Դուքով: Ինձ նման ձև շատ-շատ է դուր գալիս: Մի տեսակ շատ անմիջական է: Դուով խոսում եմ միայն ընկերներիս և համեմատաբար ծանոթների հետ: Իսկ երբ ինձ հետ Դուքով են խոսում, դա իմ վրա շաաաատ մեծ տպավորություն է թողնում, :Blush:  :Xeloq:  դա երևի նրանից է, որ հիմա գրեթե ոչ մեկ իր տարիքայինի հետ Դուքով չի խոսում......... :Blush:  :Angry2:

----------


## Արշակ

> ես էլ օրինակ չեմ սիրում, երբ իմ տարիքակիցները  իրենցից մեծերի հետ Դու ով են խոսում, օրինակ 35-ից այն կողմ, լինես աղջիկ թե տղա, այդ տարիքի մարդկանց հետ ինձ թվում ա, որ պետք է անպայման Դուք ով դիմել


Amourchik ջան, ընդհանրապես կնոջ տարիքը չեն հարցնում, բայց ասածդ պատկերացնելու համար անհրաժեշտ է իմանալ տարիքդ։  :Pardon: 

Կամ էլ, ավելի ճշգրիտ կլիներ, եթե ոչ թե 35 տարեկանը ֆիքսեիր, այլ տարիքային տարբերությունը նշեիր։ :Tongue:  Օրինակ. «քեզնից 15 տարով մեծերի հետ պետք է «Դուքով» խոսել»։

----------


## Ձայնալար

Տոկոսային տարբերությունն ա պետք Արշ, 80 տարեկանը 95-ին հո դուքով չի դիմի, որպես տարիքով մեծ  :LOL:

----------

Rammstein (15.10.2009), Արշակ (15.10.2009)

----------


## Amourchik

> Amourchik ջան, ընդհանրապես կնոջ տարիքը չեն հարցնում, բայց ասածդ պատկերացնելու համար անհրաժեշտ է իմանալ տարիքդ։ 
> 
> Կամ էլ, ավելի ճշգրիտ կլիներ, եթե ոչ թե 35 տարեկանը ֆիքսեիր, այլ տարիքային տարբերությունը նշեիր։ Օրինակ. «քեզնից 15 տարով մեծերի հետ պետք է «Դուքով» խոսել»։


էտ դեպքում, կասեմ, ինձանից 18 տարով մեծերի հետ :Tongue:

----------

Արշակ (15.10.2009)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Տոկոսային տարբերությունն ա պետք Արշ, 80 տարեկանը 95-ին հո դուքով չի դիմի, որպես տարիքով մեծ


Մի անգամ երկու շախմատիստ` մեկը 76 տարեկան, մյուսը` 74 (հստակ չեմ հիշում տարիքները, բայց մոտ այդ կարգի էին), խաղացել են, 74 տարեկանը հաղթել է, մյուսը մեկնաբանել է` "ինչպես միշտ, հաղթեց ջահելությունը"  :LOL:

----------

Moonwalker (19.12.2010), snow (15.10.2009), Yevuk (13.04.2011), Արշակ (15.10.2009), Հարդ (15.10.2009), Ձայնալար (15.10.2009), Մանուլ (15.10.2009), Նաիրուհի (14.04.2011), Ուլուանա (15.10.2009), Ռուֆուս (15.10.2009)

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Իմիջիայլոց, վերջն ի՞նչ պարզվեց. անգլերեն you-ն Դո՞ւք–ն է, թե՞ դու–ն։ 
> Ո՜նց եմ ներվայնանում, որ անգլերեն գրականություն թարգմանելիս Դուք են գրում միշտ։ Ասենք երեխան իր սեփական ծնողների հետ Դուք–ով է խոսում։
> Ի՞նչ եք կարծում, ո՞նց է ճիշտ թարգմանելը։ Դուք–ով պիտի թարգմանե՞ն, թե՞ դու–ով։ Թե՞ ըստ այստեղի կանոնների՝ կախված թե կոնկրետ դեպքում ինչ հարաբերություններ են։


Ես էլ չեմ սիրում իրանց ձևականությունները, ու թարգմանելու ժամանակ ավելի լավ կլինի դու ինքդ նայես թե ինչպիսն է խոսողների հարաբերությունները, ըստ այդմ էլ որոշես ,,դուք,, թե ,,դու,,:

Ինչ վերաբերում է ինձ չեմ հարմարվում ,,դուք,,-ի հետ, ինչ-որ շատ պաշտոնական բնույթ է տալիս խոսակցությանը:Ու չնայած դրան մեծահասակներին, անծանոթներին դիմելիս չեմ մոռանում հարգարժան ,,դուք,,-ին, իսկ հասակակիցներիս, ընկերներիս իհարկե ,,դու,,-ով եմ դիմում, ի՞նչ կարիք կա ավելքրդ ձևականությունների, մարդ բան չի հասկանում ինքն իրա ասածից:
Ի միջայլոց տղաներին է վերաբերում, եթե նոր ծանոթացած աղջկա հետ խոսում եք ,,դուք,,-ով, միանգամից մի անցեք ,,դու,,-ին, աղջիկն ինքը պետք է առաջինը առաջարկի ,,դու,,-ին անցնել :Wink: սրա մասին կարդացել եմ գրքում, ես չեմ հորինել :Blush:

----------

snow (15.10.2009), Ֆոտոն (15.10.2009)

----------


## Ariadna

Ես շատ եմ սիրում Դուք–ով ու անունով դիմելու տարբերակը՝ պարոն, տիկինի փոխարեն, անուն–հայրանուն ռուսական տարբերակը ընդհանրապես բացառում եմ, շրջապատում կան մի քանի քաղքենիներ, որոնք սովոր են միայն էդ տարբերակին, դրանց պարոն կամ տիկին էսինչյան եմ ասում, նեղվում են, բայց դե հո չեն ասի մի ասա։ Իսկ ընդհանրապես, քանի տարեկան ուզում ա լինի, եթե անծանոթ ա Դուք–ով եմ դիմում 15 տարեկանից բարձր անձանց, ու չեմ հասկանում, որ ծերերի հետ են դու–ով խոսում, ասենք շենքի պառավներին, ասում են՝ տատի ջան, ոնց ես, կարծես, եթե «ոնց եք» ասեն, տատիի ականջները չեն լսի, կամ դպրոցի բուֆետչիկին, էլի հիշում եմ, որ բացի ինձանից, բոլորը դու էին ասում, Էմմա տոտա, մի հատ բուլկի տուր  :LOL: 
Չեմ ընդունում ընտանիքի անդամներին դուք–ով դիմելու տարբերակը՝ կեսուրին, կեսրարին։ Դա սառնություն և ձևականություն է մտցնում, ու չեմ կարծում, որ էդ դեպքում կռվելու հավանականությունը փոքրանում է, չէ, բացարձակ, չի կարելի՞ ասել՝ մամա կամ տիկին էսինչ, ինձ տհաճ է Ձեր ներկայությունը կամ՝ «Դուք անասուն եք» ու սենց դեմք ընդունել  :Blush: ։

----------

cold skin (15.10.2009), matlev (15.10.2009), Հարդ (15.10.2009), Նաիրուհի (14.04.2011)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Ավելորդ բան ա լրիվ, հետաքրքիր ա առաջ հայերենում եղե՞լ ա էդ դիմելաձևը թե՞ հետո ա մտել: Բայց դե հիմա ավելորդ ա ավելորդ չի հո դասախոսիդ «դու»-ով չե՞ս դիմի:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (14.04.2011)

----------


## Ariadna

> Ավելորդ բան ա լրիվ, հետաքրքիր ա առաջ հայերենում եղե՞լ ա էդ դիմելաձևը թե՞ հետո ա մտել: Բայց դե հիմա ավելորդ ա ավելորդ չի հո դասախոսիդ «դու»-ով չե՞ս դիմի:


Հա, դե որ շատ ես խորանում, ոչ թե ավելորդ ա, այլ ծիծաղելի, ստացվում ա, որ եթե մարդուն հարգում ես, ինքը աչքիդ մի քանի հատ ա էրևում  :LOL:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (14.04.2011), Նաիրուհի (14.04.2011), Ուլուանա (15.10.2009)

----------


## Second Chance

Ընդհանրապես չեմ սիրում երբ անծանոթ մարդկանց հետ դու-ով են խոսում: Շատ տհաճ է ,երբ մեկը խանութում վաճառողին կամ հսկիչին ասում է «մի հատ եսի տուր» իբր ինքը նենց կարևոր մարդա իսկ վաճառողը 2րդ կարգի:  Նույնը նաև սրճարաններում մատուցողներին: Անքաղաքավոարություն է դա : Ընդհանրապես անծանոթ մարդկանց՝անկախ նրանց  սոց կամ այլ կարգավիճակից  միանգամից դու -ով դիմելը   համարում եմ անհարգալից վերաբերմունք:

----------

snow (15.10.2009), Նաիրուհի (14.04.2011), Ուլուանա (15.10.2009)

----------


## Sayuri

Ստեղ հաճախակի կլսես "Ինչէ, միասին կով ենք (կամ խոզ) պահել,որ "դու" ով ես խոսում :Jpit:

----------


## snow

Ինձ փոքր տարիքից մամաս սովորեցնում էր, որ մեծահասակների հետ պետք է Դուք-ով խոսել, դե ես էլ ինչպես ասում են «ականջիս օղ էի արել»: Բայց  երբեք ինձ հարազատ մարդկանց (տատիկ, պապիկ, հորքուր, քեռի…անգամ հարևաններին)դուք-ով չեմ դիմել, գտնում եմ ՝էդ շատտտ պաշտոնական է: Դուք-ով եմ դիմել ու շարւնակում եմ դիմել դասախոսներիս, ինձնից տարիքով մեծ մարդկանց,  անծանոթներին, բանց հենց մի քնի բառ փոխանակում եմ  ու գտնում եմ ,որ դիմացինս էն մարդնա, ով կարա հարազատ դառնա, խնդրում եմ , որ դու-ով դիմի, նույնն էլ ես եմ անում: Բայց չեմ սիրում, որ անծանոթները հենց սկզբից դու-եվ են խոսում, ներվայնանում եմ, եղել է դպեք, որ անգամ պահանջել եմ, որ Դուք-ով դիմի:
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է սկեսուրին և սկեսրայրին դիմլուն, ինձ թվում է, որ չարժի Դուք-ով դիմել, մի տեսակ խորթություն ու դիսկանֆորտ է առաջացնում նման դիմելաձևը:

----------


## Կարապետ

> Հալալ չի՞ անգլերենին: Էդ ձևականությունը վաղուց արդեն վերացած ա


You | Your  :Smile:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> You | Your


Ճիշտն ասած՝ չհասկացա, թե սրանով ինչ նկատի ունես։ Քո գրած բառերը հայերեն թարգմանվում են դու(ք) | քո/ձեր։ Եվ ի՞նչ։  :Unsure:

----------

Cassiopeia (15.10.2009)

----------


## Կարապետ

Երբ խոսում եմ պաշտոնյաների կամ մանկավարժների հետ խոսում եմ միայն Դուք-ով: Իսկ բարեկամներիս ու հարազատներիս հետ, դու-ով եմ խոսում: 
Իսկ եթե այդ մարդը գտնվում է այդ երկուսի մեջտեղում՝ խուսափում եմ և դու-ից և Դուք-ից:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> You | Your


Անգլերենում առաջ եղել է thou (դու) և ye (Դուք) ձևերը, որոնց հետագայում փոխարինել է you-ն:

----------

Ariadna (16.10.2009), Cassiopeia (15.10.2009), Moonwalker (19.12.2010), Rammstein (16.10.2009), Երկնային (24.04.2010), Հայկօ (15.10.2009), Շինարար (16.10.2009)

----------


## AniwaR

Ես անծանոթ մարդկանց, այդ թվում՝ տարիքով փոքր (բացի մանկահասակներից :Smile:  ), դիմում եմ Դուք-ով, ու սիրում եմ, որ ինձ էլ են Դուք-ով դիմում, այդ թվում՝ մեծահասակները, որովհետև չեմ սիրում անծանոթների կողմից ավելորդ մարդամոտությունը և ամենևին էլ ձևականություն չեմ համարում դա: Բայց դե իհարկե կախված է նաև հարաբերությունների բնույթից: Մեկ էլ մի տարօրինակ բան եմ նկատել. ֆորումում հրապարակային գրառումների ժամանակ նույն մարդուն «դու»-ով դիմելու դեպքում պրիվատ նամակներում երբեմն օգտագործում եմ «Դուք»: :Think:

----------

Նաիրուհի (14.04.2011)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

*Մոդերատորական: Թեման "Հայերեն" բաժնից տեղափոխվում է "Էթիկա":*

----------

REAL_ist (15.10.2009)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Շատ տհաճ է ,երբ մեկը խանութում վաճառողին կամ հսկիչին ասում է «մի հատ եսի տուր» իբր ինքը նենց կարևոր մարդա իսկ վաճառողը 2րդ կարգի:


Ճիշտն ասած՝ «դուք»-ով խոսելը քաղաքավարության հետ ոչ մի կապ չունի, ինչպես և «դու»-ով խոսքը կարող է կիրթ ու քաղաքավարի լինել: Եթե այդ նույն վաճառողին ասես «ինձ մի հատ սրանից կտա՞ս, քույրիկ ջան», ինքը հաստատ չի նեղանա, որ իրեն «դուք» չես ասում: Նույն կերպ կարելի է շատ չոր ու կոպիտ ասել «Ինձ էլ հլը մի հատ սրանից տվեք», ու էդ «դուք»-ը հաստատ դրությունի չի փրկի:

Կողմ եմ այդ արհեստական ձևականության լրիվ վերանալուն: Բայց դե... Ընդամենը կողմ եմ  :Smile: : Հեչ իրատեսական չի ախր:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (14.04.2011), Աբելյան (24.04.2010), Լեո (15.10.2009)

----------


## AniwaR

> «ինձ մի հատ սրանից կտա՞ս, քույրիկ ջան»,


Յախք, ես կկատաղեի, եթե ինձ նման կերպ դիմեին: Ավելի լավ է ասեն. «Հանու՛ն Հոր և Որդւոյ, զհա՛ց տուր մեզ հանապազօր»  :Jpit:  :

----------


## Հայկօ

> Յախք, ես կկատաղեի, եթե ինձ նման կերպ դիմեին: Ավելի լավ է ասեն. «Հանու՛ն Հոր և Որդւոյ, զհա՛ց տուր մեզ հանապազօր»  :


Ես կկատաղեի, եթե քեզ նման վաճառողուհին իմ՝ նման խոսքից կատաղեր, ու միանգամից կանցնեի պլան Բ-ին, այն է՝ «դու»-ն փոխարինելուն ոչ թե «դուք»-ով, այլ «արա այ ընգեր»-ով, իսկ «քույրիկ ջանը»՝ «արդեն շատ ես լեզվիդ տալիս»-ով՝ ասածս առատորեն համեմելով տարատեսակ մուննաթներով  :Tongue:  :LOL: :

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

Տո Դու՛ էլ, քո Դուքա՛ն էլ…վսյո, ես էլ ձեզ հետ առեւտուր չեմ անի։

----------


## Վիշապ

«Դուք»–ով դիմելաձևը քաղաքավարի դիմելաձև է։ «Դուք»–ով դիմել–չդիմելու հարցերը և միայն տարիքային գործոնով պայմանավորելը առաջանում են քաղաքավարության չգրված կանոնների չիմացությունից ու իրականում իրար խորապես հարգելու ցանկության բացակայությունից։ Ընդհանրապես հայերս իրար հարգելու առանձնապես մեծ մշակույթ չունենք։ Արմատները խորն են ու գալիս են պետական դրվածքից, երևի հասկանալի է։
Անձամբ ես «Դուք»–ով եմ դիմում անծանոթ դպրոցականին, երբ օրինակ վերելակում հարցնում եմ, թե որ հարկ է նա բարձրանում։ Միևնույն ժամանակ «դու»–ով եմ դիմում առաջին հարկի էլեկտրազոդող գրեթե 70 տարեկան ձյաձյա Ժոռային, որովհետև մենք մտերիմներ ենք :Smile:  Առհասարակ «Դուք–ով դիմելաձևին քաղաքավարի է «Դուք»–ով էլ պատասխանել, ու առհասարակ քաղաքավարի ու կիրթ դիմելաձևի բացակայությունը շատ դեպքերում ցույց է տալիս անհարգանք և անքաղաքավարություն, սակայն քաղաքավարի դիմելաձևի առկայությունը դեռ հարգանքի ապացույց չէ, թերևս միայն քաղաքավարության։ Կարևոր են նաև տոնը, ժեստերը, աչքերի ու դեմքի արտահայտությունը…  :Wink:

----------

Kuk (16.10.2009), Lionne_en_Chasse (16.10.2009), Second Chance (16.10.2009), Արևածագ (06.04.2010), Երվանդ (16.10.2009), Հայկօ (16.10.2009), Մանուլ (16.10.2009), Ուլուանա (16.10.2009), Տրիբուն (16.10.2009)

----------


## urartu

դե նախ դա կախված է նրանից թե դիմացիդ անձնավորությունը ով է, եթե ասենք նրան դուքով դիմելը  քեզ կդարձնի ծիծաղի առարկա բնականբար կդիմես դու-ով, անկախ տարիքից, բայց եթե նրան դու ըվ դիմելը քո անդաստիարակության մասին կվկայի, բնականաբեր պետք է դիմել Դուք ով, օրինակ Գյումրիում քաղաքվարի դիմելաձևը համադրված է բարբառի հետ, եվ դրանից հետաքրքիր բան է ստացվում

- Բարեվ Ձեզ, խնդրում եմ մի հատ հաց տվեք
-Բարեվ ձեզ*ի*, մե հատըմ հաց* կուդաք*

----------


## Հայկօ

> «Դուք»–ով դիմելաձևը քաղաքավարի դիմելաձև է։ «Դուք»–ով դիմել–չդիմելու հարցերը և միայն տարիքային գործոնով պայմանավորելը առաջանում են քաղաքավարության չգրված կանոնների չիմացությունից ու իրականում իրար խորապես հարգելու ցանկության բացակայությունից։ Ընդհանրապես հայերս իրար հարգելու առանձնապես մեծ մշակույթ չունենք։ Արմատները խորն են ու գալիս են պետական դրվածքից, երևի հասկանալի է։
> Անձամբ ես «Դուք»–ով եմ դիմում անծանոթ դպրոցականին, երբ օրինակ վերելակում հարցնում եմ, թե որ հարկ է նա բարձրանում։ Միևնույն ժամանակ «դու»–ով եմ դիմում առաջին հարկի էլեկտրազոդող գրեթե 70 տարեկան ձյաձյա Ժոռային, որովհետև մենք մտերիմներ ենք Առհասարակ «Դուք–ով դիմելաձևին քաղաքավարի է «Դուք»–ով էլ պատասխանել, ու առհասարակ քաղաքավարի ու կիրթ դիմելաձևի բացակայությունը շատ դեպքերում ցույց է տալիս անհարգանք և անքաղաքավարություն, սակայն քաղաքավարի դիմելաձևի առկայությունը դեռ հարգանքի ապացույց չէ, թերևս միայն քաղաքավարության։ Կարևոր են նաև տոնը, ժեստերը, աչքերի ու դեմքի արտահայտությունը…


Լրիվ համաձայն եմ *Վիշապի* հետ: «Դուք»-ը, որպես քաղաքավարության ու հարգանքի նշան, իրավունք ունի և պետք է գոյություն ունենա, կիրառվի: Այլ հարց է, թե արդյո՞ք այն քաղաքավարության _լավ_ նշան է: Իմ կարծիքով՝ ոչ: Եթե խորանում ենք, դիմացինին մեկից ավելի մարդու տեղ դնելը բավականին կեղծ երևույթ է. ընդ որում՝ ամեն ինչ սկսվել է այն բանից, որ որոշ մարդիկ (միապետներ) _իրենք իրենց_ են սկսել մեկից ավելի մարդ համարել ու «մենք»-ով խոսել իրենց մասին: Հպատակներն էլ, բնականաբար, իրենց արքային դիմել են «դուք»-ով:

Քաղաքավարության այս ձևը դուրըս չի գալիս, քաղաքավարության գաղափարը՝ այո  :Smile: :

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (14.04.2011)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Լրիվ համաձայն եմ *Վիշապի* հետ: «Դուք»-ը, որպես քաղաքավարության ու հարգանքի նշան, իրավունք ունի և պետք է գոյություն ունենա, կիրառվի: Այլ հարց է, թե արդյո՞ք այն քաղաքավարության _լավ_ նշան է: Իմ կարծիքով՝ ոչ: Եթե խորանում ենք, դիմացինին մեկից ավելի մարդու տեղ դնելը բավականին կեղծ երևույթ է. ընդ որում՝ ամեն ինչ սկսվել է այն բանից, որ որոշ մարդիկ (միապետներ) _իրենք իրենց_ են սկսել մեկից ավելի մարդ համարել ու «մենք»-ով խոսել իրենց մասին: Հպատակներն էլ, բնականաբար, իրենց արքային դիմել են «դուք»-ով:
> 
> Քաղաքավարության այս ձևը դուրըս չի գալիս, քաղաքավարության գաղափարը՝ այո :


Փաստորեն Իսպանիայում էլ թագավորներն իրենք իրենց երրորդ դեմքով են դիմել: Ընդ որում, իսպաներենում, այսպես կոչված «դուքն» էլ իր հոգնակին ունի: Գժվել կարելի ա: Միշտ ասել եմ ու կասեմ. հալալ ա անգլերենին, որ էդ դիմելաձևից ազատվել ա:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Փաստորեն Իսպանիայում էլ թագավորներն իրենք իրենց երրորդ դեմքով են դիմել: Ընդ որում, իսպաներենում, այսպես կոչված «դուքն» էլ իր հոգնակին ունի: Գժվել կարելի ա: Միշտ ասել եմ ու կասեմ. հալալ ա անգլերենին, որ էդ դիմելաձևից ազատվել ա:


Դե անգլերենը գլխից էլ ա ազատվել, գլխացավից էլ  :Smile: : Ես առանց հոգնակի երկրորդ դեմք անձնական դերանուն «դուք»-ի (փոքրատառով) կյանքս չեմ պատկերացնում  :Jpit: :

----------


## AniwaR

> որ որոշ մարդիկ (միապետներ) իրենք իրենց են սկսել մեկից ավելի մարդ համարել ու «մենք»-ով խոսել իրենց մասին: Հպատակներն էլ, բնականաբար, իրենց արքային դիմել են «դուք»-ով:


Իսկ ինչու՞ հասնել միապետներին: Մի՞թե ամեն օր չեք լսում. «էստեղ պահե*Ս*, իջնե*ՆՔ*»:

----------

Cassiopeia (17.10.2009), StrangeLittleGirl (14.04.2011), Ձայնալար (13.04.2011), Նաիրուհի (14.04.2011)

----------


## Էլիզե

Ես միշտ էլ ԴՈՒՔ-ով եմ խոսում անծանոթների հետ և նրանցից էլ նույնն եմ ակնկալում: Չեմ սիրում երբ անծանոթ կամ ինձ քիչ ծանոթ մարդիկ մտերմության նոպայի հետևանքով` միանգամից անցնում են ԴՈՒ-ի: Հարազատ մարդկանց հետ, ազգականերիս, ընկերներիս հետ ԴՈՒ-ով եմ միշտ խոսել: ԴՈՒՔ դիմելաձևը օգնում ա, որ մարդկանց մեջ դիստանցիա ստեղծվի, համաձայնեք ինձ հետ, որ ոչ բոլոր մարդկանց կարելի է միանգամից դասել հարազատների, ընկերների շարքերը:

----------


## Աբելյան

Ես գնալով "դուք"-ի կոմպլեքսից ազատվում եմ ոնց որ: Բոլոր եզակիներին աշխատում եմ դիմեմ "դու"-ով, բացի էն դեպքից, երբ որ "ինձնից բարձր են":

----------

VisTolog (24.04.2010), Արևհատիկ (24.04.2010)

----------


## VisTolog

Չեմ կարծում, որ ԴՈՒՔ-ով խոսելը պետքա տարածություն պահպանի քո և խոսակցի մեջ: :Smile: 
Չեմ սիրում ԴՈՒՔ-ով խոսելը, որովհետև նախընտրում եմ նույնիսկ անծանոթ մարդու հետ միանգամից մտերմանալ: Ինձ չի ուտի: 
Չեմ սիրում, երբ իմ հետ են ԴՈՒՔ-ով խոսում: Ինքս եմ անհարմար զգում, որ ինձնից մեծը ինձ ԴՈՒՔ-ովա դիմում (Բոլորս էլ մարդ ենք էլի, ԴՈՒ-ն էլ ա հերիք իրար հասկանալու համար :Jpit: :
Եթե ցանկություն լինի նրա հետ շփվելու չափը պակասացնելու, ուրեմն կպակասացնեմ, կապ չունի ԴՈՒ-ով եմ դիմում, թե ԴՈՒՔ-ով:
Եթե ինչ-որ մեկի հետ շփվելիս անհրաժեշտա տարածություն պահպանել, ուղղակի պահպանում եմ, կապ չունի նրա հետ ԴՈՒ-ով եմ խոսում, թե ԴՈՒՔ-ով:

----------

Աբելյան (24.04.2010), Արևհատիկ (24.04.2010)

----------


## Whyspher Whisper

> Բա հալալ չի՞ Հովուլիկին: Ինչքան էլ մեր դասախոսը լիներ, հա՛մ «դու-ով» էինք խոսում, հա՛մ Հովո էինք ասում:


Ճիշտն ասած, մենք էլ մի դասախոս ունեինք, անունը էլի  Հ-ով է), որին դու-ով ու անունով էին դիմում բոլորը, բայց ես մինչև հիմա էլ Դուք-ով ու ազգանունով եմ դիմում: Նյարդայնանում եմ, երբ օֆիցիալ հարաբերությունները վերածվում են "ընկերականի", իսկ էն ֆունկցիաները /օրինակ, դասախոսություն կարդալ/, որոնք դրված են տվյալ մարդու վրա որպես պարտականություններ, արդեն անիմաստ են դառնում /ու դասը դառնում "կոֆե խմելու" նման մի բան է դառնում/:



> Իմիջիայլոց, վերջն ի՞նչ պարզվեց. անգլերեն you-ն Դո՞ւք–ն է, թե՞ դու–ն։


Կարծում եմ, եթե ասում են "You are", նշանակում է "Դուք" :Think: 




> Եթե խորանում ենք, դիմացինին մեկից ավելի մարդու տեղ դնելը բավականին կեղծ երևույթ է. ընդ որում՝ ամեն ինչ սկսվել է այն բանից, որ որոշ մարդիկ (միապետներ) _իրենք իրենց_ են սկսել մեկից ավելի մարդ համարել ու «մենք»-ով խոսել իրենց մասին: Հպատակներն էլ, բնականաբար, իրենց արքային դիմել են «դուք»-ով:


 Ինձ թվում է, դա էլ կարելի է համարել մեր` արևմտյան քաղաքակրթության շիզոֆրենիկ բնույթը բացահայտող նշան :Smile: 

Ամեն դեպքում, անձամբ ինձ շատ ավելի հեշտ է Դուք-ով խոսել մարդկանց հետ, քան դու-ով: Անկեղծ ասեմ, միայն մի-քանի հոգու եմ հոգեհարազատ "դու" ասում, չնայած միայն նրանց չեմ էդպես դիմում, բայց մնացածը  հենց ձևականություն է:
Իսկ Ակումբում սկզբից, երբ անձամբ ինչ որ մեկին էի դիմում, "Դուք" էի գրում, բայց հետո կանոնադրության մեջ կարդացի, որ ընդհանրապես ենթադրվում է "Դու"-ն, ու հիմա, ոնց որ "դու"-ի եմ ացել :Smile:

----------


## Christ

Դե օրինակ ես  <Դու>-ով դիմում եմ շաաատ քիչ մարդկանց,ամենամոտ հարազատներիս ու ընկերներիս,հա մեկել երեխաներին :Smile: :Ու էնքան էլ սիրուն չի երբ դիմացինիդ դիմում ես դու-ով մինչդեռ նա քեզ լրիվ անծանոթ մեկն է,կամ տարիքով մեծ է,կամ էլ ինչ ա թե աշխատում  ա բարեկամիդ մոտ ուրմն տենց ա պետք....

----------


## CactuSoul

Օօ՜օֆ-օֆ, էս «դու-դուք»-ի ձեռքը պարբերաբար ես էլ եմ տանջվում :Sad: … Աշխատակիցներիցս մեկը տարիքով բավականին մեծ է, բայց սովորական հայկական _ծյոծյա_ չի, այլ «ստիլնի», հավես կին: Մեկ-մեկ մի բան ասելիս «դուք» եմ ասում, մեկ-մեկ՝ «դու»… Հա՛մ մտածում եմ, որ ավելի լավ է «դու» ասել, համ ինքն իրեն ջահել կզգա, համ անմիջական կլինի, հա՛մ էլ մեկ-մեկ մտածում եմ, որ կարող է վիրավորվել «դու»-ից… Հատկապես եթե պիտի ինչ-որ բան ասեմ, որ անի :Blush:  Չգիտեմ, էնքան եմ նեղվում մեկ-մեկ :Pardon:

----------


## Shah

> Օօ՜օֆ-օֆ, էս «դու-դուք»-ի ձեռքը պարբերաբար ես էլ եմ տանջվում… Աշխատակիցներիցս մեկը տարիքով բավականին մեծ է, բայց սովորական հայկական _ծյոծյա_ չի, այլ «ստիլնի», հավես կին: Մեկ-մեկ մի բան ասելիս «դուք» եմ ասում, մեկ-մեկ՝ «դու»… Հա՛մ մտածում եմ, որ ավելի լավ է «դու» ասել, համ ինքն իրեն ջահել կզգա, համ անմիջական կլինի, հա՛մ էլ մեկ-մեկ մտածում եմ, որ կարող է վիրավորվել «դու»-ից… Հատկապես եթե պիտի ինչ-որ բան ասեմ, որ անի Չգիտեմ, էնքան եմ նեղվում մեկ-մեկ


 հարցրու

----------

Արևածագ (13.04.2011), Նաիրուհի (14.04.2011)

----------


## Արևածագ

Էդ «դու» ի ու «Դուք» ի արանքում ես էլ եմ տանջվել: Մինչև վերջերս էլ միանշանակ համոզված էի, որ միայն մտերիմներին ու հարազատներին կարելի է «դու» ասել: Բայց արի ու տես, որ ՖԲ ում մի երկու ինձնից ահագին տարիքով ու հայտնի մարդիկ ստիպեցին, ուղղակի ստիպեցին, որ իրենց «դու» ով դիմեմ: Հեշտ չէր ներսիս կարծրատիպը հաղթահարելը, բայց այն բանի գիտակցումը, որ մարդիկ դրանից լավ են զգալու, օգնեց: Չմոռանամ ասել, որ դպրոցական տարիքի զարմիկներս բոլորն էլ ինձ «Դուք» ով էին դիմում, բայց «ինտերնետային» դաստիարակությունից հետո պահանջում եմ, որ անցնեն «դու» ին: 

Կարծում եմ, ոչ պաշտոնական շփման ժամանակ կարելի է խոսակցին հարցնել դիմելու ձևի մասին, այդպես ավելի հեշտ բարյացակամ մթնոլորտ կստեղծվի շփման համար:

----------

CactuSoul (13.04.2011)

----------


## CactuSoul

Ամաչում եմ հարցնել, բայց… մի բան կանեմ, լավ :Blush: 
Ախր մի ուրիշը կա, ով ինձնից երևի մոտավոր նույնքան է մեծ, ինչքան որ այդ կինն՝ իրենից, ու նա այդ կնոջը «դուք»-ով է դիմում: Հլա ես էլ իրեն «դուք» ասեի, տեսնեի դուրը կգա՞ր :Sad: 
Չգիտեմ, ինձ թվում է՝ ես կնեղվեի, եթե բոլորն իրար ու նույնիսկ տնօրենների հետ «դու»-ով են խոսում, մեկ էլ ինձ «դուք» ասեն :Pardon: 
Հարմար պահ գտնեմ, կհարցնեմ :Blush:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Հալալ է մեր բարբառին. *Դուք* չկա՜...
Բայց ինչե՜ր եմ քաշել դրա պատճառով։ Առաջին տարին էր, որ Երևանում էինք, ճեմարանում ուսուցիչներիս հետ_ դու_-ով էի խոսում ու իսկի մտքովս էլ չէր անցնում, որ հանկարծ կարող է և ուրիշ դիմելաձև կա։ Հետո էլ չէի հասկանում՝ ինչու են ինձ մի տեսակ նայում։ Վերջապես մի օր անգլերենի ուսուցչուհիս չդիմացավ (ես անգլերեն չէի անցել գյուղում, հետևաբար նրան հայերեն էի դիմում) ու բավական կոպիտ ասաց, որ հարգեմ իրեն ու հետը դու-ով չխոսեմ։ Գլխի ընկա ու գետինը մտա...  :Blush: 
Էնքան վատ զգացի, որ դրանից հետո էլ հակառակն սկսվեց. մինչև մի նոր ծանոթի հետ դու-ի էի անցնում, հոգիս դուրս էր գալիս։ Հիշում եմ՝ Ակումբում առաջինը Չուկին դու-ով դիմեցի, էն էլ մի քանի անգամ ասելուց հետո։ սկզբում կարծես լեզուս/մատներս շիկացած երկաթով այրում էին, բայց կամաց-կամաց դու-ին սովորեցի...  :Smile: 

Բայց ինչքան էլ _դու_-ն մտերմիկ շփման ապացույց/միջոց համարվի, ես ոչ մի կերպ համաձայն չեմ լինի անգամ ամենասիրելի դասախոսիս_ դու_-ով դիմել։ Թեկուզ համալսարանից դուրս։ Կա մի տեսակ մտերմիկ_ Դուք_, որն էնքա՜ն եմ սիրում։ Երբ անունով ես դիմում ու _Դուք_ ես ասում.
-Ընկեր Արթուր, շա՞տ եք ջղայնանում, որ բացակայում եմ...  :Blush: 

Ու կա_ դու_, որն ինքնին տարածություն ու պաշտոնականություն է հաղորդում, հատկապես երբ տարիքով մեծի ես դիմում էդ_ դու_-ով։

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Էդ «դու» ի ու «Դուք» ի արանքում ես էլ եմ տանջվել: Մինչև վերջերս էլ միանշանակ համոզված էի, որ միայն մտերիմներին ու հարազատներին կարելի է «դու» ասել: Բայց արի ու տես, որ ՖԲ ում մի երկու ինձնից ահագին տարիքով ու հայտնի մարդիկ ստիպեցին, ուղղակի ստիպեցին, որ իրենց «դու» ով դիմեմ: Հեշտ չէր ներսիս կարծրատիպը հաղթահարելը, բայց այն բանի գիտակցումը, որ մարդիկ դրանից լավ են զգալու, օգնեց: Չմոռանամ ասել, որ դպրոցական տարիքի զարմիկներս բոլորն էլ ինձ «Դուք» ով էին դիմում, բայց «ինտերնետային» դաստիարակությունից հետո պահանջում եմ, որ անցնեն «դու» ին: 
> 
> Կարծում եմ, ոչ պաշտոնական շփման ժամանակ կարելի է խոսակցին հարցնել դիմելու ձևի մասին, այդպես ավելի հեշտ բարյացակամ մթնոլորտ կստեղծվի շփման համար:


Համաձայն եմ, դա շատ դեպքերում միակ լուծումն է լինում։ Բայց երբեմն, նույնիսկ երբ դիմացինդ ինքն է ասում, որ իրեն դու–ով դիմես, միևնույն է, մի տեսակ չի ստացվում, ոնց որ սխալ զգաս «դու» ասելիս։ Մարդիկ կան, որոնց հետ մի տեսակ ներքին պահանջ ես զգում հենց Դուք–ով խոսելու։ Ինչ–որ հոգեբանական պատ է լինում, որը խանգարում է կոնկրետ մարդկանց հետ «դու»–ի անցնելուն։ Ես, օրինակ, հաճախ եմ էդպիսի խնդիր ունենում։ Ու պատահում է, որ ինչ–որ մեկին արդեն սկսում եմ դու–ով դիմել կամ իր իսկ հորդորի համաձայն, կամ որովհետև հանգամանքներն էնպիսին են, որ արդեն կարծես անհեթեթ էլ է Դուք–ով դիմելը, բայց միևնույն է, էդ մարդն ինձ համար «Դուք» է մնում, ու ամեն անգամ «դու» ասելիս ինչ–որ ներքին հակասություն, դիսկոմֆորտ եմ զգում։ Մի խոսքով՝ բարդ է  :Jpit: ։

----------

CactuSoul (14.04.2011), Արևածագ (14.04.2011), Նաիրուհի (14.04.2011)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ի դեպ, մի բան էլ հիշեցի։ Գուցե մի քիչ շեղվում եմ, բայց դե բուն հարցին սերտորեն կապված հարց է ու բավական արդիական, կարծում եմ՝ չարժե սրա համար առանձին թեմա բացել, էստեղ գրեմ։ Բացի «դու»–ից ու «Դուք»–ի խնդրից, նաև մեզ՝ հայերիս մոտ լուրջ խնդիր է ավագ սերնդին անունով կամ այլ կերպ դիմելը։ Դե, գիտեք, մեզ մոտ ընդհանուր առմամբ ընդունված չէ ավագ սերնդի ներկայացուցիչներին անունով դիմելը՝ չհաշված որոշ առանձին դեպքեր։ Էստեղ միանգամից երկու խնդրի ենք բախվում։ Նախ երբեմն հարց է առաջանում՝ արդյոք տվյալ մարդը քեզնից էնքան մեծ է, որ անունով չդիմես։ 

Նման դեպքերում ես, օրինակ, հաճախ կողմնորոշվել եմ հետևյալ կերպ. ինքս ինձ հարցնում եմ, թե, տվյալ մարդու տարիքից դատելով՝ կարող էր արդյոք նա իմ ծնողը լինել  :LOL: ։ Եթե հա, ուրեմն անունով դիմելն էնքան էլ ճիշտ չի լինի։ Բայց դե երբեմն պատահում են շատ մուխանատ տարիքի մարդիկ, որ ոչ էս կողմ են, ոչ էն կողմ, դե արի ու գլուխ հանի  :LOL: ։ Ու շատերին հաստատ դուր չի գալիս, երբ էն մարդիկ, որոնք իրենց երեխաների տարիքին են, իրենց անունով դիմեն։ 

Սա խնդրի մի կողմն էր։ Հիմա հաջորդը. ասենք, պարզ է, որ տվյալ մարդուն անունով չպիտի դիմենք, լավ, էդ դեպքում ինչպե՞ս դիմել։ Ավանդական «ձյաձյա»–«ծյոծյա»–ից արդեն վաղուց սովետի նավթալինահոտ է գալիս, չնայած որ դեռ լավ էլ գործում են։ Ես ինքս իմ ծանոթներից շատերին դիմել ու դիմում եմ «ձյաձյա»–«ծյոծյա»–ով, բայց գնալով ավելի ու ավելի քիչ է ինձ դուր գալիս էդ ձևը, հատկապես հաշվի առնելով, որ հայերեն չի։ Խնդիրն էլ հենց էն է, որ մենք չունենք ստանդարտ ընդունված հայերեն դիմելաձև։ «Ձյաձյա–Ծյոծյա»–ի հայերեն համարժեքները՝ քեռի, հորեղբայր, մորաքույր, հորաքույր, ոչ ազգականների նկատմամբ կիրառելն ընդունված չի։ Հա, որոշ մարդիկ էդպես դիմում են, բայց շատերն էլ չեն դիմում։ Ամեն դեպքում համատարած բնույթ չի կրում։ «Մորքուր» ու «հոպար» ձևերն էլ չափից դուրս տնավարի են հնչում, օրինակ, ես ոչ մի դեպքում էդպես չեմ դիմի ոչ հարազատ մարդուն։ Մորաքույրն ու հորեղբայրը, իմ կարծիքով, վատ չեն հնչում, բայց դե շատ քիչ են հնչում, անսովոր է, ընդունված չի։ Էլ չեմ ասում «պարոն», «օրիորդ» և «տիկին» ձևերի մասին։ Առաջին հայացքից թվում է՝ միանգամայն նորմալ, ճիշտ դիմելաձևեր են թե՛ անծանոթների, թե՛ ծանոթների դիմելու համար, ասենք, անծանոթների դեպքում պարզապես պարոն, տիկին և օրիորդ, իսկ ծանոթների դեպքում պարոն էսինչ, տիկին էսինչ, օրիորդ էսինչ։ Բայց արի ու տես, որ կենցաղում մեզ մոտ սրանք էլ ընդունված չեն (առանձին դեպքերը չենք հաշվում)։ Չափից դուրս պաշտոնական են հնչում մեր ականջին։ Պատկերացրեք, քայլում եք փողոցով, մի պատահական անցորդի ասում եք. «Պարոն, ժամը չէի՞ք ասի»։ Պաշտոնական ու անսովոր է հնչում, չէ՞։ Մինչդեռ էս դիմելաձևերը պիտի որ շատ սովորական ու տարածված լինեին, ինչպես որ դրանց համարժեքներն արտասահմանում են։ Մի խոսքով՝ փաստն այն է, որ մենք էսօր «ձյաձյա–ծյոծյա»–ին համարժեք դիմելաձև չունենք։

----------

CactuSoul (14.04.2011), Sophie (14.04.2011), Արևածագ (14.04.2011), Նաիրուհի (14.04.2011), Ռուֆուս (14.04.2011)

----------


## Sophie

> Ի դեպ, մի բան էլ հիշեցի։ Գուցե մի քիչ շեղվում եմ, բայց դե բուն հարցին սերտորեն կապված հարց է ու բավական արդիական, կարծում եմ՝ չարժե սրա համար առանձին թեմա բացել, էստեղ գրեմ։ Բացի «դու»–ից ու «Դուք»–ի խնդրից, նաև մեզ՝ հայերիս մոտ լուրջ խնդիր է ավագ սերնդին անունով կամ այլ կերպ դիմելը։ Դե, գիտեք, մեզ մոտ ընդհանուր առմամբ ընդունված չէ ավագ սերնդի ներկայացուցիչներին անունով դիմելը՝ չհաշված որոշ առանձին դեպքեր։ Էստեղ միանգամից երկու խնդրի ենք բախվում։ Նախ երբեմն հարց է առաջանում՝ արդյոք տվյալ մարդը քեզնից էնքան մեծ է, որ անունով չդիմես։ 
> 
> Նման դեպքերում ես, օրինակ, հաճախ կողմնորոշվել եմ հետևյալ կերպ. ինքս ինձ հարցնում եմ, թե, տվյալ մարդու տարիքից դատելով՝ կարող էր արդյոք նա իմ ծնողը լինել ։ Եթե հա, ուրեմն անունով դիմելն էնքան էլ ճիշտ չի լինի։ Բայց դե երբեմն պատահում են շատ մուխանատ տարիքի մարդիկ, որ ոչ էս կողմ են, ոչ էն կողմ, դե արի ու գլուխ հանի ։ Ու շատերին հաստատ դուր չի գալիս, երբ էն մարդիկ, որոնք իրենց երեխաների տարիքին են, իրենց անունով դիմեն։ 
> 
> Սա խնդրի մի կողմն էր։ Հիմա հաջորդը. ասենք, պարզ է, որ տվյալ մարդուն անունով չպիտի դիմենք, լավ, էդ դեպքում ինչպե՞ս դիմել։ Ավանդական «ձյաձյա»–«ծյոծյա»–ից արդեն վաղուց սովետի նավթալինահոտ է գալիս, չնայած որ դեռ լավ էլ գործում են։ Ես ինքս իմ ծանոթներից շատերին դիմել ու դիմում եմ «ձյաձյա»–«ծյոծյա»–ով, բայց գնալով ավելի ու ավելի քիչ է ինձ դուր գալիս էդ ձևը, հատկապես հաշվի առնելով, որ հայերեն չի։ Խնդիրն էլ հենց էն է, որ մենք չունենք ստանդարտ ընդունված հայերեն դիմելաձև։ «Ձյաձյա–Ծյոծյա»–ի հայերեն համարժեքները՝ քեռի, հորեղբայր, մորաքույր, հորաքույր, ոչ ազգականների նկատմամբ կիրառելն ընդունված չի։ Հա, որոշ մարդիկ էդպես դիմում են, բայց շատերն էլ չեն դիմում։ Ամեն դեպքում համատարած բնույթ չի կրում։ «Մորքուր» ու «հոպար» ձևերն էլ չափից դուրս տնավարի են հնչում, օրինակ, ես ոչ մի դեպքում էդպես չեմ դիմի ոչ հարազատ մարդուն։ Մորաքույրն ու հորեղբայրը, իմ կարծիքով, վատ չեն հնչում, բայց դե շատ քիչ են հնչում, անսովոր է, ընդունված չի։ Էլ չեմ ասում «պարոն», «օրիորդ» և «տիկին» ձևերի մասին։ Առաջին հայացքից թվում է՝ միանգամայն նորմալ, ճիշտ դիմելաձևեր են թե՛ անծանոթների, թե՛ ծանոթների դիմելու համար, ասենք, անծանոթների դեպքում պարզապես պարոն, տիկին և օրիորդ, իսկ ծանոթների դեպքում պարոն էսինչ, տիկին էսինչ, օրիորդ էսինչ։ Բայց արի ու տես, որ կենցաղում մեզ մոտ սրանք էլ ընդունված չեն (առանձին դեպքերը չենք հաշվում)։ Չափից դուրս պաշտոնական են հնչում մեր ականջին։ Պատկերացրեք, քայլում եք փողոցով, մի պատահական անցորդի ասում եք. «Պարոն, ժամը չէի՞ք ասի»։ Պաշտոնական ու անսովոր է հնչում, չէ՞։ Մինչդեռ էս դիմելաձևերը պիտի որ շատ սովորական ու տարածված լինեին, ինչպես որ դրանց համարժեքներն արտասահմանում են։ Մի խոսքով՝ փաստն այն է, որ մենք էսօր «ձյաձյա–ծյոծյա»–ին համարժեք դիմելաձև չունենք։


Ես էլ եմ անընդհատ էս հարցի շուրջ նեղվում: Ծյոծյա ասելուց ներվերս գնումա՝ նենց անհարմար եմ զգում: Ես ինքս չէի ուզի ինձ ծյոծյա կամ տոտա ասեին, որ պատկերացնում եմ անունիս կողքը մշտական կցվող էտ անհրապույր բառերը պետք է հնչեն մեծ տարիքում քիչա մնում ինֆակտ ստանամ: Ես ի դեպ կնախնտրեմ ինձ անունով դիմեն մեծ տարիքում,  բոլորովին չեմ նեղվի: Շատերին գիտեմ, որ ծողներիս տարիքին կամ ավելի մեծ են, բայց ասել են ինձ տոտա չասես ու ես իրանց անունով եմ դիմում /ոչ միայն ես/ այնքան հարմար է : Համել դիմելաձևը հո հարգանքը չի ավելացնում: Իրականում դա սխալ նախապաշարում է, որ մեր մեջ մտած է: Մարդու տարիքը հարգելը հեչ կապ չունի նրա անվան դիմաց ինչ որ բառ կպցնելու հետ: Իհարկե խոսքը չի վերաբերվում այն դեպքերին երբ շփվում էք բոլորովին պաշտոնական իրավիճակում, այդ դեպքերի համար գոյություն ունի պաշտոնական դիմելաձևը Դուք-ով տիկին, պարոն.. և դրանք այս դեպքում ամբողջովին արդարացված են: Բայց երբ անցնում ենք արդեն մշտական ընկերական շփմանը դրա կարիքը բոլորովին չի լինում:

----------

Արևածագ (14.04.2011)

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> Ու պատահում է, որ ինչ–որ մեկին արդեն սկսում եմ դու–ով դիմել կամ իր իսկ հորդորի համաձայն, կամ որովհետև հանգամանքներն էնպիսին են, որ արդեն կարծես անհեթեթ էլ է Դուք–ով դիմելը, բայց միևնույն է, էդ մարդն ինձ համար «Դուք» է մնում, ու ամեն անգամ «դու» ասելիս ինչ–որ ներքին հակասություն, դիսկոմֆորտ եմ զգում։ Մի խոսքով՝ բարդ է ։


Ահա, սենց բան կա: Ես նման զգացողություն ունենում եմ անգամ ակումբի որոշ մարդկանց դիմելուց: Ահավոր նեղվում եմ Արևածագին դիմելուց օրինակ  :Blush:  Ոչ էնա անունով դիմեմ, ոչ էլ դու ասեմ: Իմ տարիքի երեխաներ ունի, մի տեսակ իր գործունեությամբ էլ մեծ հարգանքա ներշնչում ու դա ինձ շատ դեպքերում խանգարումա մտերմիկ դու-ով դիմելուն: Արևածագին ուղղակի նոր բան էի ուզում գրեմ ու տենց քաշվեցի, դրա համար եմ նշել
Կամ դասախոսիդ ոնց կարաս դու-ով դիմես, եթե բացի  պատկառելի տարիքին նաև պրոֆեսոր մարդա ենթադրենք: Դա ոչ թե անմիջականություն չսիրելուցդա, այլ ուղղակի մարդու մեջ տարիների ընթացքում ձևավորվող հարգանքի չափանիշի դրսևորում, որը ցուցաբերում ես դիմացինիդ ինչ-որ արժանիքների համար: Թե չէ, ինչ կլիներ, եթե բոլորին դասեինք մի շարքում: Հա, բոլորն էլ մարդ են, նույն միս արյունից, բայց մեկա բոլորը նույնը չեն:
Ես ինձ անծանոթ ու տարիքով ինձնից կրկնակի մեծ   մարդկանց բոլորին դուք-ով եմ դիմում: Կան նաև ծանոթ մարդիկ, որոնց էլի նման դիմելաձևով եմ դիմում, ուղղակի նրա համար, որ իրենց պահվածքը, դիրքը հասարակության մեջ ինձ ստիպում են այդպես դիմել:

----------

Արևածագ (14.04.2011), Նաիրուհի (14.04.2011)

----------


## Արևածագ

> Ահա, սենց բան կա: Ես նման զգացողություն ունենում եմ անգամ ակումբի որոշ մարդկանց դիմելուց: Ահավոր նեղվում եմ Արևածագին դիմելուց օրինակ  Ոչ էնա անունով դիմեմ, ոչ էլ դու ասեմ: Իմ տարիքի երեխաներ ունի, մի տեսակ իր գործունեությամբ էլ մեծ հարգանքա ներշնչում ու դա ինձ շատ դեպքերում խանգարումա մտերմիկ դու-ով դիմելուն: Արևածագին ուղղակի նոր բան էի ուզում գրեմ ու տենց քաշվեցի, դրա համար եմ նշել


 Լուսաբեր ջան, «դու»- ով դիմիր: Ակումբում մտերմիկ մթնոլորտ կա, բացի դրանից «դու»- ով դիմելիս էլ կարելի է պահել փոխհարաբերությունների այն ներդաշնակությունը, որ շփվողներն իրարից չքաշվեն կամ վատ չզգան:  Պարզ ասած ՝ դա «չափդ ճանաչիրն» է, որ հավասարաչափ վերաբերվում է թե՛ ինձ, թե՛ մնացած բոլորիս:  :Wink:

----------

Լուսաբեր (14.04.2011)

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> ....


 Շնորհակալություն :Friends: , դե տեսնենք, ոնց կստացվի  :Jpit: 

Մի տեսակ «դուք»ի բացակայությունը կլիներ նույն «շնորհակալության» կամ «խնդրում եմ» չլինելուն, համենայն դեպս ինձ համար.

----------

Արևածագ (14.04.2011), Շինարար (04.05.2011)

----------


## Ameli

Դե դա դիմացինից է գալիս "Դուք" կասես, թե "դու" ու մեկ էլ քո դաստիարակվածության աստիճանից: Ինձ չի թվում, որ Էթիկայից քիչ թե շատ տեղյակ մարդը ծանոթության առաջին իսկ օրվանից "դու"-ով խոսի :Think: : Նախ "Դուք"-ով, հետո պարզ կդառնա նորից "Դուք" թե արդեն "դու": Աշխատում եմ "Դուք"-ով խոսել, որովհետև "Դուք"-ով մի անտեսանելի սահմաններ ես գծում (դե որովհետև չգիտես ինչ տեսակ մարդու հետ գործ ունես), չնայած ակումբում երևի թե չի ստացվի "Դուք"-ով խոսել, բոլորը անմիջական են :Smile:

----------

erexa (02.05.2011)

----------


## Varzor

Բարև թեմայի մասնակիցներին  :Smile: 
Հայերի համար շատ "ցավոտ" թեմա է  :Smile: 
Իմ անձնական կարծիքով անհատին "Դուք"-ով դիմելը հայ ազգային սովորույթներին և նախնինարի հիշատակին դեմ է:
Բանը նրանումն է, որ հայ ազգին երբեք բնորոշ չէ եղել հոգնակի դիմալեձևը և դա հանգանքի նշան չի եղել: Նույնիսկ արքային դիմել են "դու"-ով, իհարկե համեմելով դիմումը հարգալից և փառաբանող բառերով:
Հոգնակի դիմելաձևի հիմնական աղբյուրը Աստվածաշունչն է, որտեղ Աստված ինքն իրեն հոգնակի է դիմում "...եկեք..., ....որոշեցինք..., ...մենք...": Այս Հանգամանքից ելնելով քրիստոնեության տարածումից որոշժ ժամանակներ անց "հոգնակի" դիմելաձևեր ստացան հոգևորականները` որպես "աստվածային" հատկանիշներ ունեցողներ, իսկ միջնադարյան Եվրոպայում այնքան էր արմատացել այդ գաղափարը, որ ազնվականության համար արդեն սովորական էր հոգնակի դիմելաձևը: Հայոց լեզու դա ևս ներթափանցեց` ռուսերենից:
Ընդամենը 300 տարվա ընթացքում (նունիսկ ավելի քիչ) մեն մոռացանք, որ 4000 տարուց ավել իրար դիմել ենք "դու"-ով:
Վերջապես կարևորը ոչ թե "դիմելաձևն" է, որը "ձև է", այլ բովանդակություն է: Ցանկացած մարդ մյուսին դիմելիս, անկախ ձևից, իր խոսքերի մեջ նչ-որ բովանդակություն է դնում` իմաստ: Հենց դա է կարևոր:
Թե չէ մարդուն "հարգելով" "Դուք" են ասում նաև վիրավորելիս  :Smile: 
Դիմեք իրար քաղցր, սրտաբաց, հաճելի և ամենակարևորը` անկեղծ: Հիշե'ք, խոսքը "բումերանգ" է, մի օր կվերադառնա  :Smile:

----------

Ariadna (02.05.2011), Արամ (05.05.2011), Արշակ (02.05.2011), Ձայնալար (04.05.2011), Ուլուանա (02.05.2011), Ֆոտոն (13.05.2011)

----------


## Freeman

Ես ակումբում տենց խնդրի չեի հանդիպել,բայց մի քանի օր առաջ Ուլուանային ուղղված գրառման մեջ դուք էի գրել,հետո խմբագրեցի,հետո էլի ուզում էի փոխեի :Smile:

----------

Altair (07.05.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

> Հոգնակի դիմելաձևի հիմնական աղբյուրը Աստվածաշունչն է, որտեղ Աստված ինքն իրեն հոգնակի է դիմում "...եկեք..., ....որոշեցինք..., ...մենք...": Այս Հանգամանքից ելնելով քրիստոնեության տարածումից որոշժ ժամանակներ անց "հոգնակի" դիմելաձևեր ստացան հոգևորականները` որպես "աստվածային" հատկանիշներ ունեցողներ:


Այո, մասնավորապես հայտնի «նաասէ ադամ» - «մարդ ստեղծենք» արտահայտությունը Ծննդոց 1:26-ում: Բայց էդ դեպքում խոսքը լրիվությամբ ուրիշ բանին է վերաբերվում: Ու այնուամենայնիվ տերունական աղոթքով մարդ Տիրոջը «դու»-ով է դիմում: :Smile:

----------

Ձայնալար (04.05.2011)

----------


## Vaio

Որքան հնարավոր է պետք է "Դու"-ով խոսել: "Դու"-ով խոսելիս մարդ ավելի ինքնավստահ է լինում, "Դուք"-ով խոսելիս մարդու մեջ որոշակի բարդույթներ են առաջանում զրուցակցի նկատմամաբ, պաշտոնական է զրույցը լինում:

----------


## Արամ

> Որքան հնարավոր է պետք է "Դու"-ով խոսել: "Դու"-ով խոսելիս մարդ ավելի ինքնավստահ է լինում, "Դուք"-ով խոսելիս մարդու մեջ որոշակի բարդույթներ են առաջանում զրուցակցի նկատմամաբ, պաշտոնական է զրույցը լինում:


Իմ համար ոչ մի բարդություն չի ստեղծում, ավելին ես ավելի լավ եմ զգում ինձ, երբ զրույցը պաշտոնական է:
Հետո, ով ասեց <<պաշտոնական>> զրույցը ավելի տհաճ է?

----------

Altair (07.05.2011), Ameli (05.05.2011)

----------


## Ameli

> Որքան հնարավոր է պետք է "Դու"-ով խոսել: "Դու"-ով խոսելիս մարդ ավելի ինքնավստահ է լինում, "Դուք"-ով խոսելիս մարդու մեջ որոշակի բարդույթներ են առաջանում զրուցակցի նկատմամաբ, պաշտոնական է զրույցը լինում:


  Համամիտ չեմ: "Դու"-ով խոսելը ոչ մի ինքնքվստահություն չի տալիս, իսկ "Դուք"-ով խոսելն էլ բարդույթներ չի առաջացնում /գուցե որոշ մարդկանց մոտ միայն/: Այո, որոշ առումներով "Դուք"-ով խոսելը պաշտոնական է, բայց օրինակ "Դուք"-ով դասախոսի հետ /որն, օրինակ երկար տարիներ քեզ դասավանդում է/ մտերմիկ զրույց վարելը ոչ մի պաշտոնականություն չունի:
  Մի բան տանել չեմ կարողանում, երբ սկսում եմ "Դուք"-ն ու "դու"-ն խառնել, մեկ "դու" են ասում, մեկ "Դուք": Եթե "Դու"-ի ես անցել, միշտ "դու"-ով պիտի խոսես, էս դեպքում "Դուք"-ի անցնելը ցույց է տալիս սառնություն, հիասթափություն:

----------

Meme (12.05.2011), Արամ (05.05.2011), Նարե91 (12.05.2011)

----------


## Varzor

Միանշանակ պետք է "Դու" ասել: Հայկական ազգային ավանդույթները միշտ գնահատում են մարդու ինքնությունը (օրինակ ասում են անուն-հայրանուն-ազգանուն` ըստ կարևորության աստիճանի անձն առաջինն է, իսկ օրինակ ռուսների մոտ` ազգանուն-հայրանուն-անուն, մարդու "ով" լինելը երկրորդական է նրա ծագման համեմատ):
Չեմ ուզում կրկնվել, կամ կրկնել ուրիշին, բայց պետէ  ասեմ, որ հայերը նույնիսկ արքաներին և Աստծուն են դիմում "ԴՈՒ"-ով:

----------


## Շինարար

> Չեմ ուզում կրկնվել, կամ կրկնել ուրիշին, բայց պետէ  ասեմ, որ հայերը նույնիսկ արքաներին և Աստծուն են դիմում "ԴՈՒ"-ով:


Էդ էն ժամանակ ա եղել, երբ որ աստվածը Անահիտն ա եղել: Հիմա Դուքով են դիմում, ուղղակի կարծում եմ՝ էդ Դուքը պետք ա փոխադարձ լինել: Եթե ուսանողը դասախոսին Դուքով ա դիմում, դասախոսն էլ պարտավոր ա բարի լինել նույնպես Դուքով դիմել: Դուքի մեջ ոչ մի խնդիր չեմ տեսնում: Ֆորումային հաղորդակցության մեջ ընդունված չի ուղղակի, էդ էլ երևի կապված ա նրա հետ, որ դիմիացինին չենք տեսնում: Ինձ օրինակ Դուքը չի խանգարում էնքանով, որքանով եթե չլիներ, էդ նույն Դուքի կարիքը չէի զգա, բայց տարիքով մարդկանց հետ նախընտրելի ա Դուքով ու անունով խոսել, ասենք Սուրեն, Դուք, քան թե պարոն Սուրեն, Սուրեն ձյա և այլն :Smile:

----------


## Varzor

> Էդ էն ժամանակ ա եղել, երբ որ աստվածը Անահիտն ա եղել: Հիմա Դուքով են դիմում, ուղղակի կարծում եմ՝ էդ Դուքը պետք ա փոխադարձ լինել: Եթե ուսանողը դասախոսին Դուքով ա դիմում, դասախոսն էլ պարտավոր ա բարի լինել նույնպես Դուքով դիմել: Դուքի մեջ ոչ մի խնդիր չեմ տեսնում: Ֆորումային հաղորդակցության մեջ ընդունված չի ուղղակի, էդ էլ երևի կապված ա նրա հետ, որ դիմիացինին չենք տեսնում: Ինձ օրինակ Դուքը չի խանգարում էնքանով, որքանով եթե չլիներ, էդ նույն Դուքի կարիքը չէի զգա, բայց տարիքով մարդկանց հետ նախընտրելի ա Դուքով ու անունով խոսել, ասենք Սուրեն, Դուք, քան թե պարոն Սուրեն, Սուրեն ձյա և այլն


Նախ Անահիտը աստվածուհի էր  :Smile: 
Դու ով խոսում են մինչև այժմ հայաստանի որոշ շրջաններում` անկախ նրանից թե ում են դիմում, իսկ մինչ սովետական քաղքենացման դարաշրջանը "Դուք"-ով դիմում էին միայն անձանց, այլ ոչ թե անձին  :Smile: 
Նույն տրամաբանությամբ սեփական տատին-պապին էլ կարելի  Դուք-ով դիմել: Միթե հարգանքի արժանի չեն ?? Բայց չենք դիմում, որովհետև "Դուն" նաև դառնում է հարազատության դիմելաձև:
Չգիտես ինչու ներկայումս "քաղաքավարիները" ԴՈՒՔ-ով են դիմում անծանոթներին` "հարգում են", բայց հարազատներին և ծանոթներին` ԴՈՒ: Ինչու??

----------


## Շինարար

> Նախ Անահիտը աստվածուհի էր 
> Դու ով խոսում են մինչև այժմ հայաստանի որոշ շրջաններում` անկախ նրանից թե ում են դիմում, իսկ մինչ սովետական քաղքենացման դարաշրջանը "Դուք"-ով դիմում էին միայն անձանց, այլ ոչ թե անձին 
> Նույն տրամաբանությամբ սեփական տատին-պապին էլ կարելի  Դուք-ով դիմել: Միթե հարգանքի արժանի չեն ?? Բայց չենք դիմում, որովհետև "Դուն" նաև դառնում է հարազատության դիմելաձև:
> Չգիտես ինչու ներկայումս "քաղաքավարիները" ԴՈՒՔ-ով են դիմում անծանոթներին` "հարգում են", բայց հարազատներին և ծանոթներին` ԴՈՒ: Ինչու??


 Քաղաքավարին չակերտով գրելու իմաստը ո՞րն էր, այսինքն քաղաքավարի՞ չեն: Իսկ աստվածուհին աստված է, ուղղակի իգական սեռի այնպես, ինչպես կինը մարդ է, հուշումը տեղին չէր: Մի խոսքով, անիմաստ թեմա է, որում քանի որ գրառում չունեի, ես էլ ուզեցա իմ կարծիքն արտահայտեմ: Հենց էդ ա, որ դուն ավելի մտերմիկ հարաբերությունների համար ա, իսկ օտարի համար կա Դուք, ես տենց եմ մտածում ու էս թեմայի շուրջ երկար-բարակ քննարկումների մեջ իմաստ չեմ տեսնում :Wink:

----------

Moonwalker (12.05.2011), Shah (12.05.2011), Նարե91 (12.05.2011)

----------


## Նարե91

Փոքրուց սովորեցրել են, որ անծանոթ մարդկանց հետ խոսելիս(անկախ այն բանից, թե ինչ տարիքի է) պետք է պարտադիր Դուք-ով խոսել: Իսկ երբ հարաբերությունները մտերմիկ են դառնում, ապա կարելի է սահուն կերպով անցնել Դու-ի:

----------


## Varzor

Երկար քննարկումների մեջ ես ել մեծ իմաստ չեմ որոնում  :Wink: 
Ուղղակի ցանկանում էի նշել, որ մեր իրականության մեջ ընդամենը մի քանի տասնամյակում արմատավորվել են բազմաթիվ օտարածին և օտարամոլ երևույթներ, որոնցից մեկն էլ հենց հոգնակի դիմումն է:
Չակերտների մեջ եմ գրել, որովհետև շատերը "Դուք" ասում են ոչ թե հարգելով, այլ ուղղակի "ձև ա, պահում են", նույնիսկ "Դուք"-ով դիմում են  այն մարդկանց, որոնց ոչ միայն չեն հարգում, այլ նաև շատ անգամ վիրավորում են սկսելով հենց "Դուք..."-ից:
Վեջապես կարևոր չէ, թե ինչպես ես դիմում , կարևոր է թե ինչ իմաստ են պարունակում իրենց մեջ այդ բառերը և ինչպես է դրանք ընկալում դիմացինը:

----------


## Աբելյան

Մեր մոտի "դուք"-ը ակնհայտ Սովետից եկած երևույթ ա:

----------


## Varzor

> Մեր մոտի "դուք"-ը ակնհայտ Սովետից եկած երևույթ ա:


Փոքրիկ ճշտում: Սովետի ժամանակ լայնորեն տարածվել է, սակայն գործածումը սկսվել է դեռևս ցարական Ռուսաստանի տիրապետության ժամանակներից:

----------


## Chuk

Կարծում եմ, որ բոլորովին իմաստավորված չէ քննարկել «Դուք»-ով դիմելաձևը «դրսից ներմուծվա՞ծ» է, թե՞ «ազգային հին»: Եթե մենք որոշենք ամեն ինչը բերել նախնական տեսքի, ապա ներկայիս հայերենը լրիվ աղքատացնելու ենք: Ես կարող եմ հասկանալ քննարկում, որտեղ ասվում է, որ էս-էս տրամաբանական պատճառներով Դուք-ը նպատակահարմար չէ, օրինակ որպես փաստարկ բերվի արհեստականությունը, ոչ միանշանակությունը և այլն: Բայց ազգային ակունքներին վերադառնալու համար փոխել սա, եթե հարմար ու տրամաբանված տարբերակ է (այդպիսի տեսակետներ ու հիմնավորումներն էլ հաստատ պակասություն չեն անի) համարում եմ անիմաստագույն զբաղմունք:

----------

Ariadna (13.05.2011), Նաիրուհի (13.05.2011), Նարե91 (13.05.2011), Ֆոտոն (13.05.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Եթե մենք որոշենք ամեն ինչը բերել նախնական տեսքի, ապա ներկայիս հայերենը լրիվ աղքատացնելու ենք:


 :Smile:  Հայոց լեզուն հնագույններից մեկն է և շատ ՀԱՐՈՒՍՏ լեզու է!!!
Կասեի հակառակը, կիրառելով օտարամուտ բառեր մենք աղքատացնում ենք ՄԵՐ լեզուն:
Խնդիրը ոչ թե փոփոխությունների միջոցով ազգային ակունքներին վերադառնալն է, այլ գիտակցված և պահանջված վերադարձ-վերականգնումը` ազգային ինքնության գիտակցումը:
Ինչպես ասել է Կապուտիկյանը "... թե մորդ էլ անգամ մտքիցդ հանես, քո մայր լեզուն չմոռանաս": Լեզուն ինքնին ազգային գիտակցության արտացոլումն ու կրող տարրն է: Այն արտացոլում է տվյալ ժողովրդի Անցած պատմական ուղին, հոգեբանական վիճակը, ազգային գիտակցության մակարդակը և շատ-շատ տվյալներ է տալիս: Իզուր չէ, որ լեզվի ուսումնասիրությունը կարևոր տեղ է զբաղեցնում պատմագիտության մեջ:
Ճիշտ ես նկատել, որ որևէ տարբերակը հերքելու կամ հաստատելու համար փաստարկները քիչ են, ավելի շուտ մեկն է` "Հայերեն չէ", բայց եթե ազգային ինքնագիտակցությունը "բավարար" չէ, ապա հետագա քննարկումն ավելորդ է:

----------


## Chuk

> Այն արտացոլում է տվյալ ժողովրդի Անցած պատմական ուղին


Այդ դեպքում թեթև հարց մը. ի՞նչ է, «Դուք»-ի ներմուծումը չի՞ արտացոլում մեր ժողովրդի անցած պատմական ուղու մի հանգրվանը  :Smile:

----------

Անահիտ (13.05.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Այդ դեպքում թեթև հարց մը. ի՞նչ է, «Դուք»-ի ներմուծումը չի՞ արտացոլում մեր ժողովրդի անցած պատմական ուղու մի հանգրվանը


Իհարկե արտացոլում է  :Smile:  Արտացոլում է ռուսական տիրապետության ժամանակները (որոնք ի դեպ դեռ չեն ավարտվել): Եվ լավ կլինի , որ այդ արտացոլումը մնա միայն գրականության մեջ` հետագա ուսումնսիրողների համար  :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> Իհարկե արտացոլում է  Արտացոլում է ռուսական տիրապետության ժամանակները (որոնք ի դեպ դեռ չեն ավարտվել): Եվ լավ կլինի , որ այդ արտացոլումը մնա միայն գրականության մեջ` հետագա ուսումնսիրողների համար


 Այս տրամաբանությամբ մենք ոչ միայն լեզվից, այլև մշակույթից լիքը բան պետք է հեռացնենք՝ այսինչ կամ այնինչ տիրապետության արտացոլումը միայն «գրականության մեջ»՝ հետագա ուսումնասիրողների համար թողնելու նպատակով:

Շարունակում եմ մնալ այն մտքին, որ լեզվի մեջ արդեն մտած ու կուռ արմատ գցած ձևերը նման նպատակներով հանելը աննպատակահարմար է:

----------

Նարե91 (13.05.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Այս տրամաբանությամբ մենք ոչ միայն լեզվից, այլև մշակույթից լիքը բան պետք է հեռացնենք՝ այսինչ կամ այնինչ տիրապետության արտացոլումը միայն «գրականության մեջ»՝ հետագա ուսումնասիրողների համար թողնելու նպատակով:
> 
> Շարունակում եմ մնալ այն մտքին, որ լեզվի մեջ արդեն մտած ու կուռ արմատ գցած ձևերը նման նպատակներով հանելը աննպատակահարմար է:


Չեմ կարծում, թե 70 տարում օտարամուտ երևույթները "կուռ արմատներ են գցել", մանավանդ որ այդ "արմատները" բռնի ուժով են տնկվել  :Smile: 
Այո, պետք է հեռացնել մշակույթից օտարամուտ երևույթները, այլապես որոշ ժամանակ հետո կունենանք առանց ինքնատիպության և իր սեփական դեմքը կորցրած մշակույթ (որպես վառ օրինակ Եվրոպական կամ ասիական շատ մշակույթներ):
Եթե քո տրամաբանությամբ գնանք, ապա պետք չէր Լենինականը վերանվանել Գյումրի, կամ Կիրովականը Վանաձոր, որովհետև շատ գյումրեցիներ դեռ "լեննագանցի" են, իսկ շատ վանաձորցիներ "կիրովականցի": Պետք չէր փոխել դրոշը, հիմնը (այ սա իրոք պետք չէր  :Smile:  ) և շատ այլ մանրուքներ, որոնք արտացոլում են ժողովրդի ինքնությունը:
Այդ բոլոր "արմատների" մոռացումը ընդամենը սերընդափոխության հարց է` ներկայիս դպրոցականի համար արդեն ոչ թե Բաքվի, այլ Արցախի փողոց է, ոչ թե Օրջոնիկիձեի, այլ Արշակունյաց պողոտա, ոչ թե Լենինի պողոտա, այլ Մաշտոցի և շատ ու շատ նմանատիպ օրինակներ: Իհարկե Լենինի պողոտան Հայ ժողովրդի պատմության և մշակույթի մի մասն է` ստեղծված բռնատիրական ռեժիմի ազդեցությամբ և թելադրանքով և այն ՄՆԱՑԵԼ Է ՊԱՏՄՈՒԹՅԱՆ և ԳՐԱԿԱՆՈՒԹՅԱՆ ՄԵՋ` ՀԵՏԱԳԱ ՈՒՍՈՒՄՆԱՍԻՐՈՂՆԵՐԻ ՀԱՄԱՐ  :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

Կներեք, բայց չեմ կարծում, որ Ձեր բերած օրինակները համահունչ են իմ ասածին  :Smile:

----------


## Varzor

Համահունչ են, թե` ոչ, դա արդեն "լսողության" հարց է, բայց ոչ վիճելու թեմա  :Smile: 
Ամեն դեպքում ... ամեն մարդ իրա դարդին, ինչպես ուռին...

----------


## Vaio

Ուզում եմ հիշեցնել, որ շատ երկրներում նույնիսկ երեխան մեծին "Դու"-ով է դիմում, իսկ, օրինակ, անգլերենում այն մի ձև է հնչում` "Դու" (you):

----------


## Աբելյան

> Ուզում եմ հիշեցնել, որ շատ երկրներում նույնիսկ երեխան մեծին "Դու"-ով է դիմում, իսկ, օրինակ, անգլերենում այն մի ձև է հնչում` *"Դու" (you)*:


Հենց "դուք": :Smile:

----------


## Moonwalker

> Ուզում եմ հիշեցնել, որ շատ երկրներում նույնիսկ երեխան մեծին "Դու"-ով է դիմում, իսկ, օրինակ, անգլերենում այն մի ձև է հնչում` "Դու" (you):


Այո, այժմյան անգլերենը չի տարբերում և երկու դեպքում էլ գործածում է նույն դերանունը: Բայց այ օրինակ Շեքսպիրի ժամանակ այս տարբերակումը հետևյալ տեսքն ուներ (իմ հիշելով)՝
thou - դու (ուղղական հոլովով)/ ye - դուք (ուղղական հոլովով)
thee - քեզ (օբյեկտային/հայցական հոլովով)/ you - ձեզ (օբյեկտային/հայցական հոլովով):
Օրինակ Շեքսպիրի 3-րդ սոնետը.

Look in thy glass, and tell the face *thou* viewest
Now is the time that face should form another;
Whose fresh repair if now *thou* not renewest,
*Thou* dost beguile the world, unbless some mother.
For where is she so fair whose unear'd womb
Disdains the tillage of *thy* husbandry?
Or who is he so fond will be the tomb
Of his self-love, to stop posterity?
*Thou* art thy mother's glass, and she in *thee*
Calls back the lovely April of her prime:
So *thou* through windows of *thine* age shall see
Despite of wrinkles this *thy* golden time.
But if *thou* live, remember'd not to be,
Die single, and *thine* image dies with *thee*.

----------

Vaio (13.05.2011), Varzor (16.05.2011), Աբելյան (13.05.2011)

----------

